# Dr G's Eurology Emporium... April '14



## perjury saint (Apr 22, 2014)

Yet another abandoned doctors house full of goodies! Furniture, clothes, books, medical implements and THOSE medicine cabinets!! Wanted this one BADLY! So I was over the moon to finally get it...
...Dr G's Eurology Emporium...
​

https://flic.kr/p/nhHb4Mhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/njz91vhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nfENa3https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nfHNTmhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nhLqv5https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nhMWLJhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/njtCRi https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nhrsFdhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nhLQyAhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nhMkkphttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nhRwKEhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nhPSQyhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nhvXV6https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nhsFs3 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

More Euro lovelies coming soon... Thanks for looking!! ​


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 22, 2014)

wow wow wow!!!!
That's amazing....


----------



## MrDan (Apr 22, 2014)

Love it, hope this one stays like this until I'm able to visit!


----------



## skankypants (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeepers!!!smashed it again there shag !!...top quality..


----------



## Infraredd (Apr 22, 2014)

What a lovely location for a prostrate examination........
with a nice waiting room and should you so wish play the piano on the way out.
Epic.


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 23, 2014)

Awesome place, great pics! Love the piano and the medicine bottles


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 23, 2014)

Completely blown away!!!!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 23, 2014)

WOW. Love the shot of the living room and the hallway shot with the piano! Stunning photos. Top work as always


----------



## fannyadams (Apr 23, 2014)

Oooh mmmm etc... Absolutely brilliant ++++


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2014)

What a beauty!ace photos thanks for showing.


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 23, 2014)

top shelf urbex porn, can't fault it.


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 23, 2014)

Truly amazing and very jealous!


----------



## Big C (Apr 23, 2014)

My gast is well and truly flabbered. Brilliant!


----------



## Sirannon (Apr 23, 2014)

Absolutely superb! Nice work


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow! no words.....


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 23, 2014)

Gobsmackingly good.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 24, 2014)

Just to echo what everyone else has said, it's just stunning


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 24, 2014)

overseas locations are such treasure troves, shame we have so many vandals and theives in this country and developers!! 
Absolute beauty of a find!!!


----------



## sonyes (Apr 24, 2014)

Superb mate!!!!! Stunning shots, and fabulous PP


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 24, 2014)

*Thanks you lot! *


----------



## billygroat (Apr 25, 2014)

Superb...... Thank you!


----------



## Partypebbles (Apr 25, 2014)

As everyone else has said, these photos are brilliant, the table with the glasses is my favourite.


----------



## urban-ographer (Apr 28, 2014)

Brilliant set of images!


----------



## steveT (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome piece of hardware on the table! Hate to be on the receiving end of that! Great pics of time standing completely still. Thanks.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 28, 2014)

Missed this ones when you posted it.glad I have seen it now.cracking photos.i really do love your photos.


----------

